# Hydraulic hand brake on MKIV?



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Is a hydraulic hand brake set even possible on a MKIV Golf? I know you'd have to run the lines but what else would need swapped out? Im looking to upgrade the rear brakes (currently only running the stock TDI rears). I upgraded the fronts when I did my VR6 swap to the Wilwood/RPI BB kit with 4 piston calipers and 13" rotors. The rears look so small now. This is my track car but im not looking to be Mr. FWD drift wanna be if you were wondering:laugh:


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Dig for a 20th, 337, or 1.8T GLI rear brake setup. Driver or not, need to learn a little bit of proper terminology and how **** works. The rears are hydraulic, the cable that runs from the handbrake actuates a second mechanism inside the rear calipers to clamp them. The downside to the vented rears from the above recommendation - don't use the brake when the rotors are warm, you'll warp them.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

KG18t said:


> Dig for a 20th, 337, or 1.8T GLI rear brake setup. Driver or not, need to learn a little bit of proper terminology and how **** works. The rears are hydraulic, the cable that runs from the handbrake actuates a second mechanism inside the rear calipers to clamp them. The downside to the vented rears from the above recommendation - don't use the brake when the rotors are warm, you'll warp them.


 :thumbup: Thanks for being a dick about it. Sorry I didnt use you the correct terminology for you. Wanted input from some one that had run that type of set up. No **** the rears are hydraulic. But the hand brake isnt. 


So go ahead and reply with something negative. Done with this thread. People like you on here that make me remember why I dont even bother posting. 

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Cry me a river, I gave you the answer and a very useful tip.  Correct terminology and proper communication is important. If people can't understand what you're saying, what good is it to speak?


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

baun said:


> Is a hydraulic hand brake set even possible on a MKIV Golf? I know you'd have to run the lines but what else would need swapped out? Im looking to upgrade the rear brakes (currently only running the stock TDI rears). I upgraded the fronts when I did my VR6 swap to the Wilwood/RPI BB kit with 4 piston calipers and 13" rotors. The rears look so small now. This is my track car but im not looking to be Mr. FWD drift wanna be if you were wondering:laugh:


Wilwood you say? http://secure.chassisshop.com/partdetail/120-2498/

All you'd need is a handbrake like this: http://ksportusa.com/hydraulic-handbrake/ and hydraulic lines.
Pretty simple, but I wouldn't really recommend putting it on a daily driver if you use your e-brake when parking.

There are other options for cable operated parking brakes:http://www.wilwood.com/Calipers/CaliperProd.aspx?itemno=120-10113-BK.

You'd have to make custom brackets for either caliper, but the cable operated parking brake would be more complicated to fabricate.





KG18t said:


> Cry me a river, I gave you the answer and a very useful tip.  Correct terminology and proper communication is important. If people can't understand what you're saying, what good is it to speak?


You didn't even read his post. A simple google search would have provided you with plenty of details about "hydraulic hand brakes". :facepalm:


----------

